# Resource Officer Quincy College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I am ONLY posting this as a WTF???? As you read the Job Description you will also find yourself asking WTF???? Is this job SECURITY? Is it MAINTENANCE? Is it INVENTORY CONTROL? WTF????? I can't help but wonder what "RESOURCE" truly means to Quincy College? But hell, if you're in the field and you are also a handyman, this job might be just what you want! Otherwise, WTF????? After reading the job description, I picture standard issued equipment as the following: Baton, Pepper Spray, Windex, Mop, Truss (for heavy lifting), Spread sheet, Extra Light Bulbs, Shovel, Flashlight, Broom, Dustpan AND Brush, Uniforms (all with embroidered name tags-first name ONLY), Ticket Book, Magnifying Glass (for investigations and finding small stains), Keys and Box Cutter.

Lastly, I highlighted one thing that I found amusing. Quincy was a TOWN when it split from Braintree (it's parent community) in 1792, a fact they often forget. It's been a CITY since 1888. You would think the people who wrote up the job posting would at least know it's a damn city!

Resource Officer
Institution:
*Quincy College*

Location:
Quincy, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/28/2017

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*About Quincy College:* 
Founded in 1958, Quincy College is a two-year, municipally affiliated college serving approximately 4,000 students at campuses located in Quincy and Plymouth, Massachusetts.

*Quincy College Mission Statement*

Quincy College is an open-access institution that encourages academic achievement and excellence, diversity, economic opportunity, community involvement, and lifelong learning. The College facilitates valuable learning relationships that inspire students to realize their educational and professional futures.

We are committed to the following values: student learning and achievement; excellence in teaching; mutual respect, responsibility, and collaboration; individual and institutional integrity; and diversity of people and perspectives.

The College recognizes that our success is measured by the long-term satisfaction and achievement of our students, and the positive partnerships we develop. Our most valuable resources to achieving our mission are our faculty, administration and support staff. Each individual employee's performance contributes to our ability to successfully achieve and excel in all aspects of our mission and values.

*Job Description:* 
Under the direction of the Director of Administrative Services & Facilities, the Resource Officer's primary responsibility is to serve and protect the students, faculty, staff and visitors of Quincy College. Working in tandem with Facilities and Security team, the College Resource Officer also provides a wide range of administrative and direct support services to the campus community including but not limited to: maintenance and repair services, office and meeting set-up and moving, office and facilities upkeep and cleaning, bulk mail and regular mail processing and delivery; and any other duties which may fall under the day to day operations of the Facilities and Security Department.

As part of a comprehensive commitment to buildings and grounds, as well as safety, the Resource Officer assists in maintenance and public safety matters as they arise and may include but is not limited to: Maintaining building and office inventory controls; enforce College and department policies; monitoring and requesting photo identification for access control and provides reception services; perimeter patrol and parking enforcement, and vigilant campus observations are among the expected daily duties; investigative duties; deployment of security devices and personnel. Accordingly, the individual must exercise appropriate discretion in the conduct of this position and this position requires interaction with campus staff, support staff, students and the general public.

*Essential functions:*

Patrol the campus on an assigned shift by vehicle/foot.
Investigate any unsafe condition or incidents including reports of disruptive behavior.
Respond to calls of service as dispatched by administrator on duty, administration or supervisor.
Open assigned buildings on a.m. shifts on time and as directed (when on a.m. shift).
Secure all buildings on time and as directed (when on evening shift).
Checks, secures and alarms all buildings on the campus.
Writes a concise report when involved with or when assisting a student/faculty/staff /visitor or when investigating a conflict or an unsafe condition.
Responds to any emergency, assess incident and notify supervisors of needs and request assistance of appropriate responding personnel.
Provides escort of students/staff as directed.
Enforces parking regulations.
Conducts bank runs and makes accurate deposits.
Record all calls and request for assistance, completing dispatch log.
Greet visitors providing information and directions.
Monitor all incoming vehicles, especially when during evening hours ensuring that only properly identified individuals are allowed access.
Notify proper town of Quincy emergency services agencies such as police, fire, EMS, emergency management or similar agencies, when appropriate.
May monitor surveillance cameras.
Assist college officers and public safety authorities in emergency planning and mitigation issues.
Conduct training and assists in arranging professional development on matters of public safety.
Work as team member fostering a safe campus environment.
Cooperate with community members to foster a positive campus image.
Assist in troubleshooting maintenance issues as they relate to safety.
Appreciate and is sensitive to the diversity of perspectives and cultures on a college campus.
Participate in mandatory training/coursework. Including but not limited to:
Title IX and Sexual Misconduct
Sexual Harassment and Non-Discrimination
Security Policy and Notification of Security Reporting
*FERPA*

Municipal Ethics Law
Perform other duties as assigned.
Supervisory Responsibilities: This position is not responsible for supervision or management of staff; no direct reports.

Travel: Frequent and regular travel between sites is essential.

*Requirements:*

Educational Experience: High school Diploma, First Aid and CPR

Experience Requirements: The Resource Officer must have a demonstrated history of superior interpersonal communications, strong writing abilities, First Aid/CPR Certification, and meet the physical requirements including being able to move throughout buildings and the exterior surrounds of campus without difficulty and ability to protect self and others in a conflict situation. One year of progressively responsible security experience in a campus setting or similar area required. Valid MA Driver's License required and proficiency with computers is required.

*Additional Information:*

*EEO Statement:* 
Quincy College is an equal opportunity employer committed to providing an environment that is free from discrimination and harassment based on race, age, creed, color, religion, national origin or ancestry, gender, disability, veteran status, genetic information, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, or pregnancy. Quincy College is committed to achieving a diverse workforce and complies with all Federal and Massachusetts State laws, regulations, and executive orders regarding non-discrimination and affirmative action.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Quincy College

Online App. Form:
https://quincy.interviewexchange.com/static/clients/504QCM1/index.jsp


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ah HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Did you actually READ it? It's a freaking HOOT!


----------

